# motorcycle carriers



## rdinero (May 6, 2011)

I have a 2008 Keystone Challenger 37' fifth wheel with 4 slides.  My tow vehicle is a 2005 F-350 4WD Super Crew.  I would like to carrier a 390 pound motorcycle on the back of the 5ver....any advise?


----------



## akjimny (May 11, 2011)

Re: motorcycle carriers

Robert, I did a little Google search on RV Motorcycle Lifts and found Hydralift.  Their website says you can carry a motorcycle up to 1,000 with one of their lifts.  So I guess it can be done.  Good luck and post back.


----------



## H2H1 (May 11, 2011)

Re: motorcycle carriers

Hi Robert, I am sure the lift or rack it will hold it, but you need to see how it would be mounted to your 5er. Just make sure the frame/ bumper can take the stress of the weight.


----------



## keithb (May 11, 2011)

RE: motorcycle carriers

Robert
I had a long conversation with the owner of a m/c lift.  You want the electric lift for motorcycles.  No hassle with a potential leaking seals, hydraulic fluid and cost. When you hear the cost it will knock on your fanny (over $5K installed). Yikes!!!!!!  Not kidding.


----------

